# The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Please correct me if I am wrong. I will edit this as we go. They are classified by size sorted in an ascending order. All brakes pertain to the MK4 Platform (Golf 4/Jetta (Bora) 4/New Beetle) includes GLi/GTI 337/20th Anniversary Edition/25th Anniversary Edition/R32)

Some good reading: Why BIGGER brakes are NOT always best! Many road racers are using 12.3" rotors with improved brake pads.

MkIV brake combos for production vehicles (including most European models):*VW R32 | Audi TT 3.2 | VW New Beetle RSi*



The Front brakes are 334mm x 32mm (13.15" x 1.26") Vented 2-piece Rotors w/2 piston Blue calipers

The Rear brakes are 256mm x 22mm (10.1" x .87") Vented Rotors


*Audi TT-AWD (225hp) | VW GTI 20AE | VW GTI 337 | VW GTI 25AE | VW Golf 4-Motion | VW Jetta/Bora GLI | VW Bora 4-Motion | VW New Beetle VR5*




Note: 20AE/337/GLI calipers are the same as 11.3" calipers, but are painted red.

The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 256mm x 22mm (10.1" x .87") Vented Rotors


*TT-FWD (180hp)* 12.3" front, 9.1" rear




The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") Solid Rotor


*TT-AWD (180hp)* 12.3" front, 9.4" rear




The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") Solid Rotor


*VR6 | 1.8T*




The Front brakes are 288mm x 25mm (11.3" x .98") Vented Rotor w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") Solid Rotor


*1.6l | 2.0l | TDI*




The Front brakes are 280mm x 22mm (11.0" x .87") Vented Rotor w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") Solid Rotor

Note: To upgrade to most aftermarket brakes you need to change the hub carriers (spindles) to 1.8T or VR6 specifications.


*1.4l*




The Front brakes are 256mm x 22mm (10.1" x .87") Vented Rotor w/1 piston calipers

The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") Solid Rotor

​*Pads*



 Mintex Red Box - OEM+ performance with less dust

 Pagid Sport - OEM+ Performance with less dust

 Hawk HPS - OEM+ performance with less dust

 Ferodo DS2500 - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)

 Pagid RS4-2-1 (Dark Blue) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad

 Pagid RS4-2 (blue) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad

 Porterfield R4S - Aggressive street and weekend track pad

 Mintex C-tech 1144 (blue box) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad

 Hawk HP Plus - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)

 Ferodo Premier - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)

 EBC Green Stuff - Aggressive street and weekend track pad

 EBC Red Stuff - Designed to be used on the track only

 Hawk Blue 9012 - Designed to be used on the track only


Opinions about Brake Pads found here: Opinion 1 
*

FRONT BRAKE UPGRADES*
Low budget Upgrades (replacement with same size)*Cross Drilled Rotors*



Zimmermann - New Dimensions | Parts 4 VWs | Evoms |

Brembo - RPI Equipped | Tire Rack

Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Performance Cafe

12.3" ECS 2 piece OE Replica - ECS Tuning


*Slotted Rotors*



ATE PowerDisc Rotors - Atom Gas Slotting - New Dimensions | Parts 4 VWs | ECS Tuning | Evolution Sports

Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Radial - Parts 4 VWs | ECS Tuning | Tire Rack

12.3" ECS 2 piece OE Replica - ECS Tuning

13.1" ECS 2 piece OE Replica (for R32 | TT3.2) - ECS Tuning


*Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors*



Brembo - RPI Equipped, Tire Rack

EBC - Tire Rack

Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Parts 4 VWs | Autotech | ECS Tuning | Eurospec | Rapid Parts

12.3" ECS 2 piece OE Replica - ECS Tuning

13.1" ECS 2 piece OE Replica (for R32 | TT3.2) - ECS Tuning


*Brake Caliper Improvement*



Tyrolsport's Brake Caliper Stiffening Kit $79

TyrolSport’s revolutionary new Brake Caliper Stiffening bushings prevent the caliper flex inherent in the stock rubber-bushed design. This flex leads to uneven pad wear and rotor deposits under hard usage. An inexpensive upgrade to the stock that should be part of your next brake job.

_Purchase from:_Tyrolsport

​11" (280mm) Front Brake Upgrades*RPI Equipped wilwood 11" (280mm) Race Front Brake Upgrade $795+*
_Comes with:_Wilwood Dynalite2 Forged Billet DynaPro 4 Piston Calipers and 11" drilled and plated rotors.
_Requires:_15" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped
​12.19" (310mm) Front Brake Upgrades*RPI Equipped wilwood 12.19" (310mm) Front Brake Upgrade $1035+*
_Comes with:_Wilwood Forged Billet DynaPro 4 Piston Calipers and 12.19" drilled and plated rotors.
_Requires:_16" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped
​12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrades*OEM 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrades w/OEM 11.3" Calipers $350+*
_Comes with:_ Caliper Carriers, vented Rotors, Pads (uses 11.3" calipers)
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_New Dimensions | Parts 4 VWs | Autotech | Performance Cafe | ECS Tuning | Evoms

*ECS Tuning 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) 2 piece vented rotors w/OEM 11.3" Calipers $680*
_Comes with:_ Caliper Carriers and 2 piece vented Rotors
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*Porsche Boxster Calipers, Caliper Adapters and 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Vented Rotors from $1095+*
_Comes with:_ 1 piece vented Rotors, 4 piston Porsche Boxster Calipers, Caliper Adapters, Porsche fasteners, Pads, SS Lines, ATE Super Blue fluid
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning | H2Sport

*Neuspeed Economy 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrade $600+*
_Comes with:_ vented Rotors, Caliper Adapters, SS Braided lines and Pagid Pads
_Requires:_ 4 piston Porsche Boxster Calipers, 17" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Neuspeed
​12.6" (322mm) Front Brake Upgrades*ECS Tuning Stage 3 (ver. 1) $1850+*
_Comes with:_ Porsche 993 Twin Turbo vented Rotor Rings 322mm x 32mm, Porsche 993 Twin Turbo Calipers, ECS Rotor hats, Caliper Adapters, Porsche fasteners, Pads, SS Lines, ATE Super Blue fluid
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels, modifications to the spindle and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*RPI Equipped Big Red 12.6" (322mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrade $2195+*
_Comes with:_Goodridge stainless lines, nickel plated CNC machined hats and brackets to adapt the included Porsche 993 (Twin-Turbo model) Big Red Calipers and rotors.
_Requires:_17" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped

*RPI Equipped Big Red Hardware kit 12.6" (322mm x 32mm) Front Brake Upgrade $295+*
_Comes with:_Goodridge stainless lines, nickel plated CNC machined hats and brackets to adapt Porsche 993 (Twin-Turbo model) Big Red Calipers and rotors.
_Requires:_Porsche 993 (Twin-Turbo model) Big Red Cailpers and rotors, 17" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped
​12.7" (323mm) Front Brake Upgrades*Brembo 12.7" Front Brake Upgrade - Gran Turismo Brake System $1495 (part #1A4.6002A)*
_Comes with:_ 1 piece 323mm x 28mm drilled rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Brembo | Evoms | New Dimensions
​12.9" (328mm) Front Brake Upgrades*Stoptech 12.9" Brake Upgrade $1895+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece 328mm x 28mm slotted or drilled rotors, 4 piston ST40 calipers, adapters, Stainless steel brake lines, AXXIS Ultimate brake pads, red or black calipers
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Stoptech | Neuspeed | Evolution Sports | Matrix Engineering | New Dimensions

*Brembo 12.9" Front Brake Upgrade - Gran Turismo Brake System $2595 (part #1A1.6011A)*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece 328mm x 28mm slotted or drilled rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Brembo | Evoms | New Dimensions

*Stasis/Alcon 12.9" Front Brake Upgrade*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece 328mm x 28mm slotted or drilled rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Stasis Engineering | APR
​13.0" (330mm) Front Brake Upgrades*Wilwood Race Kit $1395+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented Rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters, SS lines and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Wilwood| RPI Equipped

*AP Racing $2595+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters, pads and SS lines
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ AP Racing | Matrix Engineering | Eurospec

*RPI Equipped Special 13" Race Brake Kit (330mm x 32mm) $1195+*
_Comes with:_Wilwood 4-piston caliper, 13x1.25" diameter two-piece (lightweight) rotors, Wilwood 'fast-road' compound pad.
_Requires:_17" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ RPI Equipped

*Rotora 13" Big Brake Kit (330mm x 30mm) $2095+*
_Comes with:_4-Piston Caliper (Metallic Blue),2-Piece System 330x30mm Oversize Slotted/Drilled Discs,Rotora H2-Ceramic Race Pads,Rotora Stainless Steel Brake Lines,Carbon Steel (SC45) Mounting Bracket.
_Requires:_Unknown minimum wheel size and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Rotora
​13.1" (332mm) Front Brake Upgrades*ECS Tuning Stage 1 $579+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented Rotors, Caliper Adapters (uses stock 11.3" calipers)
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*ECS Tuning Stage 2 version 2 $1495+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented with plain, drilled or slotted Rotors, Caliper Adapters, 4 piston Porsche Calipers, SS brake lines, 
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*STaSIS Track Sport Front $2695+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Alcon Monoblock 4-piston calipers, 2 Brembo Floating Rotors, 332mm x 32mm, directionally vented, gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, SBS Pro-Touring high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (front only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport
​13.15" (334mm x 32mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades*VW R32/Audi TT3.2 Brake upgrade $925+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece directional vaned Rotors,2 piston Calipers, pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation (some 17" wheels will clear)
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | Parts 4 VWs | Local Dealership Parts Counter

*Porsche Cayenne 6 piston calipers, caliper carriers, 334mm x 32mm (13.15") R32/TT3.2 directional vaned rotors, stainless brake lines, pads and brake fluid*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented Rotors,2 piston Calipers, pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ H2Sport
​14.0" (355mm) Front Brake Upgrades*AP Racing 14.0" (356mm) Front Brake Upgrade $2999+*
_Comes with:_ 2 vented piece rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters, pads and SS lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ AP Racing | Evoms | Eurospec 

*ECS Tuning Stage 4 version 2 14.0" (355mm x 35mm) $1795+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented with plain, drilled or slotted Rotors, Caliper Adapters, 4 piston Porsche Calipers, SS brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*STaSIS Track Sport Front 14.0" (355mm x 32mm) $2995+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Alcon Monoblock 4-piston calipers, 2 Brembo Floating Rotors, 355mm x 32mm, directionally vented, gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, SBS Pro-Touring high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (front only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport
​14.1" (358mm) Front Brake Upgrades*ECS Tuning Stage 5 14.1" (358mm x 32mm) $2250+*
_Comes with:_6 piston Porsche Cayenne calipers, custom 358x32mm directional vaned rotor rings, lightweight 7075 aluminum rotor hats and caliper brackets 
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning​*REAR BRAKE UPGRADES*


10.1" (256mm) Rear OEM Brake Upgrades*10.1" (256mm) Rear OEM Brake $795+*
_Comes with: Vented rotors, calipers, caliper carriers and pads_
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | Performance Cafe | RPI Equipped | ECS Tuning​11.0" (280mm) Rear Brake Upgrades*11.0" (280mm) Rear Brake $295+*
_Comes with: Slotted and/or drilled Solid rotors and caliper carriers_
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Performance Cafe | Evolution Motorsports | Eurospec Sport​12" (305mm) Rear Brake Upgrades*12" (305mm) AP Racing Rear Big Brake Kit $1249+*
_Comes with:_ Vented Rotors, Calipers, Caliper Adapters, Pads, SS Lines
_Requires:_ Installation & Looks like larger wheels
_Purchase from:_ Evolution Motorsports | Matrix Engineering | Eurospec

*STaSIS Track Sport Rear (In development) $----*
_Comes with:_ 2 STaSIS Rotors vented & gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, Porterfield R4S high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (rear only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ ?" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport​12.1" (308mm) Rear Brake Upgrades w/OEM Calipers*ECS Tuning Stage 1R (Rear) Big Brake Kit $439+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece solid Rotors and Caliper Adapters
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning

*ECS Tuning Stage 1R v2 (Rear) Big Brake Kit $995+*
_Comes with:_ 12.1" 2 piece vented Rotors, OEM 337/20AE rear Caliper and carrier
_Requires:_ 16"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ ECS Tuning​*Links to suppliers and manufacturers*




AP Racing

Autotech

Brembo

ECS Tuning

Eurospec

Evolution Motorsports

Evolution Sports

H2Sport

Matrix Engineering

New Dimensions

Neuspeed

Parts 4 VWs

Performance Cafe

Rapid Parts

Rotora

RPI Equipped

STaSIS Engineering

Stoptech

Tyrolsport

Tire Rack

Wilwood


_5/5/2011 Edit formatting_


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Don't forget about Wilwood. Not sure about sizes and prices. 
Has anyone checked into the feasability of other OEM parts, such as Passat, A6, or A8 brakes? I realize they'd be 112 mm bolt pattern.


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Nice list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sticky Material !


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Gjetta12)*

What about rear upgrades?
Autotech, PerCafe and ECS all offer an upgrade (mostly OEM parts) to 10.1 vented rears (a la 337/R32). 
ECS has a 12.1 non-vented rear upgrade.
AP has a rear upgrade that uses their calipers and the stock calipers are retained for the e-brake.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

So is this a list of "just" front brakes? There are a few rear kits on the market also.
Will you be discussing those in this thread, or should we start another?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (rabstg)*

I forgot about Rear Brakes!!!






















Added the information!


----------



## symplex17 (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Awesome summary! This is desperately needed and will help answer a lot of questions without multiple posting. 
Now for the shameless plug...
I can help 2.0L and TDI owners get an econimincal start toward building the foundation for future brake upgrades with a 1.8t / VR6 OE front brake set-up that I am selling. 
*FOR SALE: 1.8t / VR6 OE front brake set-up for MK4 VW*
*Includes:*
1.8t / VR6 front calipers and carriers, front discs (11.3 inch) and brake lines. All parts have about 10k miles. The pics show some rust on the rotors, but that is lite surface rust and will easily come off when driven-on (to the end of the driveway) or if you have the rotors turned before installing
*What you need to complete the conversion:*
The only parts still needed to complete the swap are the wheel hubs/spindles from a 1.8t or VR6 and some new brake pads. You can get a new ECS 2.0 Spindle Conversion Kit or you can monitor Vortex and some will turn up sooner or later (Just get the seller to swear they are straigt and not off a car that had been in a wreck). For the brake pads, I really recommend you get new ones for saftey reasons, performance value and they're cheap. 
*$175* for everything. I will take Paypal or maybe a Money Order. I will pay for shipping since my girlfriend works for FedEx. I will not seperate unless I can't sell them and get desperate. 
Please either IM me on Vortex or email me at [email protected]
Thanks.

















_Modified by symplex17 at 7:19 PM 6-10-2003_


_Modified by symplex17 at 5:37 PM 8-23-2003_


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

ttt


----------



## Egorka (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

VALUABLE INFO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

free bumbp for a GREAT informative post!


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (VR6 Kid)*

Great list Ray.


----------



## Dubtek Tuning (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (ike bora)*

this is great but....if i want to do a brake upgrade from a mk3 vr6 to the 12.3 using all factory parts. what part do i need? and from what car?
just the carrier, caliper, rotor and brake line? or do i have to switch the hub and spindle as well


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Dubtek Tuning)*

Added ECS Tuning Stage 2 Version 2 Front Brakes $1495+ 
ECS cadmium coated rotor rings (available slotted, crossdrilled-slotted, plain)
7075 Aluminium Rotor Hat - hard annodized black 
7075 Aluminium carrier bracket - hard annodized black 
HAWK Performance HPS or HP-plus pads 
Porsche OEM Hardend steel caliper bolts 
Porsche OEM Pad Dampners 
Porsche OEM Pad wear sensors 
Cadmium coated rotor hardware 
New rotor/hub screws 
Porsche Boxster Caliper (availabe in red,silver,black,yellow) 
ECS DOT Approved Stainless Lines - Vinyl coated 
Caliper banjo bolts with new crush washers 
Complete printed instructions with photos 
I don't work for ECS Tuning! Just keeping my list in my signature current.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

which one of these ugrades is considered the "TT" front brake upgrade?... I purchased a car and that's what I was told the front brakes had been upgraded to...and what are the smallest wheels I can use over them?...I have 17" Monte's but I want smaller wheels because of the crappy roads in NY and because I think they will work better if/when I get to some track events


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (kevinmw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmw* »_which one of these ugrades is considered the "TT" front brake upgrade?

12.3" (312mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades w/OEM Calipers
12.3" (312mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades $350+
Comes with: Caliper Carriers, vented Rotors, Pads
Requires: *16"+ wheels* and Installation


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (genxguy)*

Great list!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (gezuvor)*








*  Burp!!!!  *


----------



## Fudhichoth (Jan 21, 2003)

Could you also list the stock replacement upgrades for those of us on a limited budget? For example what croos-drilled, slotted, slotted and cross-drilled 11.3" rotors are there? What are stock size pad upgrades?
Great listing, although it makes me wish i traded up to that 337 that was sitting at the dealership all winter...


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Fudhichoth)*

TTT and this needs to be stuck at top as an FAQ


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (asiliat+)*

I'd still like to know what the options are for possible OEM upgrades, like B5, A4, A6, A8. Spacing would be 5X112, but so what.


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*

Thanks so much for compiling this list. This was the most informative thing I've seen on here in a long time.


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (2K1Jettaz)*

It's the best list I've seen to date...
TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

WOW! This is the type of information that is invaluable!! 
One thread with most of the readily available kits and sources for brakes. 
*Eggroller-* 
Thank you so much for posting *AND* updating the information.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (rabstg)*

Some dork should update this stuff















*Low budget Upgrades (replacement with same size)*
*Cross Drilled Rotors*
Zimmermann - New Dimensions | Parts 4 VWs | Evoms | Achtuning 
Brembo - RPI Equipped | Tire Rack
Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Performance Cafe
*Slotted Rotors*
ATE PowerDisc Rotors - Atom Gas Slotting - New Dimensions | Parts 4 VWs | ECS Tuning | Evolution Sports
Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Radial - Parts 4 VWs | ECS Tuning | Tire Rack
*Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors*
Brembo - RPI Equipped, Tire Rack
EBC - Tire Rack
Unknown Brand or Mixed brands - Parts 4 VWs | Autotech | ECS Tuning | Eurospec | Rapid Parts 

*Pads*
Mintex Red Box - OEM+ performance with less dust
Pagid Sport - OEM+ Performance with less dust
Hawk HPS - OEM+ performance with less dust
Ferodo DS2500 - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)
Pagid RS4-2-1 (Dark Blue) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad
Pagid RS4-2 (blue) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad
Porterfield R4S - Aggressive street and weekend track pad
Mintex C-tech 1144 (blue box) - Aggressive street and weekend track pad
Hawk HP Plus - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)
Ferodo Premier - Aggressive street and weekend track pad (known to be dusty)
EBC Green Stuff - Aggressive street and weekend track pad
EBC Red Stuff - Designed to be used on the track only
Hawk Blue 9012 - Designed to be used on the track only
Opinions about Brake Pads found here: Opinion 1


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

can a moderator PLEASE put this as a sticky up top? This is excellent info (altho I've not much use of it yet.)


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (asiliat+)*

This is absolutely excellent! Thanks for taking the time to compile this ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Mencius01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mencius01* »_Wish List :: Skip Barber : Better brakes : LSD(?)

I like your wish list! 
I have 1 of the 3 items taken care of since last night!!! I installed ECS Tuning's Stage 2 version 1 brake system on my car!!! (12.3" TT Slotted Rotors with Porsche Boxster 4-piston Calipers) Sorry, had to brag to someone!!!


----------



## IBD12NV (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

We should keep this on top. MODS can you help here?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

bump


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (VWGolfA4)*


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
I like your wish list! 
I have 1 of the 3 items taken care of since last night!!! I installed ECS Tuning's Stage 2 version 1 brake system on my car!!! (12.3" TT Slotted Rotors with Porsche Boxster 4-piston Calipers) Sorry, had to brag to someone!!! 

haha congratulations ... i'm still trying (vainly) to save up for one of them ...








haha ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Link has been added to the MKIV DIY\FAQ thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=764935


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Verruckt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verruckt* »_Link has been added to the MKIV DIY\FAQ thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=764935

Great! This is one of the most informative posts around and something everyone needs to see.


----------



## alx (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (2K1Jettaz)*

Bump for a great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can we have this sticky, as others have requested?


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

nice post.


----------



## mk4ondubs (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

NEW BREMBO BRAKE KIT.
13" 4-Piston Kit. - $1295
Calipers, Pads, Rotors, and Braide Lines.
Best kit out there for the money. Only thing better is Brembo's Gran Turismo 12.9"pc kit @ $2395. or the 14" Ap Racing for $2995.


----------



## symplex17 (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (mk4ondubs)*

Bump.


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (symplex17)*

Great info. Thanks for going ahead and putting this together!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Jeckyll)*

Brembo updates:
*12.7" (323mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
Brembo 12.7" Front Brake Upgrade - Gran Turismo Brake System $1495 (part #1A4.6002A)
_Comes with:_ 1 piece 323mm x 28mm drilled rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Brembo | Evoms | New Dimensions
*12.9" (328mm) Front Brake Upgrades*
Brembo 12.9" Front Brake Upgrade - Gran Turismo Brake System $2595 (part #1A1.6011A)
_Comes with:_ 2 piece 328mm x 28mm slotted or drilled rotors, 4 piston calipers, adapters and pads
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Brembo | Evoms | New Dimensions
EDIT: Added bold header for the 12.9" kit.


_Modified by eggroller at 1:25 PM 8-25-2003_


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (mk4ondubs)*

Coud you post a pic of the cheaper Brembo kit? 
I have yet to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (mk4ondubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4ondubs* »_NEW BREMBO BRAKE KIT.
13" 4-Piston Kit. - $1295
Calipers, Pads, Rotors, and Braide Lines.
Best kit out there for the money. Only thing better is Brembo's Gran Turismo 12.9"pc kit @ $2395. or the 14" Ap Racing for $2995.

Why is this best? Where can you get this?


_Modified by genxguy at 4:41 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (Tybolltt)*

Searched on the MK4 Forum for Brembo:
Pics the new Brembo Gran Turismo kit for the MK4, real pics!
New Mk4 Brake Kit From Brembo !!!!


----------



## TurboBeetle1 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Autotech sells an "R32 upgrade" for mk IV's which is 334mm two piece rotors and dual piston R32 calipers for I think 1500


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

on TireRack's website, it says the Brembo GT kit for mk4s are of the 'floating disc' design, not what's in the pictures above.
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes...5&y=6
Looks like the pics above are of the $1295 Brembo kit, NOT the Gran Turismo (aka Brembo GT) kit that TireRack has for $2494. In case anyone's confused.

_Modified by genxguy at 11:44 PM 8-26-2003_


_Modified by genxguy at 11:45 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (TurboBeetle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBeetle1* »_Autotech sells an "R32 upgrade" for mk IV's which is 334mm two piece rotors and dual piston R32 calipers for I think 1500

Uh....Thanks. I got it already.

_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
*13.15" (334mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades*
VW R32 Brake upgrade $1495+
_Comes with:_ 2 piece vented Rotors,2 piston Calipers and pads
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | Local Dealership Parts Counter


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

GREAT POST !
Anyone out there who can provide us Canucks with places in our country ? (shipping is so ahem... expensive ) Thanks


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Very useful thread!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (TrierBora)*

So the tt/20th/337 brake upgrade only comes w/ caliper carriers, rotors and pads....you dont need to upgrade the calipers? Being that you are getting a bigger rotor...wouldn't you need a bigger caliper to handle the extra area? Or are the calipers on a 337 exactly the same as on the 1.8T Jetta?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_So the tt/20th/337 brake upgrade only comes w/ caliper carriers, rotors and pads....you dont need to upgrade the calipers? Being that you are getting a bigger rotor...wouldn't you need a bigger caliper to handle the extra area? Or are the calipers on a 337 exactly the same as on the 1.8T Jetta? 

Correct. Most Audi TT/20th Aniversary/GTI337 brake upgrades are the caliper carriers and rotors. Only difference is when one has a 2.0l/TDi Golf/Jetta/Beetle. The the upgrade path is quite different. The hub carriers and calipers need to be changed, too.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (eggroller)*

So the calipers are exactly the same? WHy would they change it on the 2.0 to 1.8T but not from the 1.8T to the 20th? Its a bigger rotor? Im thinking about this upgrade but I dont know if the extra money would be worth it.... I could just upgrade to better pads and cross drilled rotors for 190 bucks.... 
How much better would it stop? Would I even notice it? Ive never taken my car to a road course or anything but im assuming that would be the only time I would even notice the difference....
TIA for the help.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (TrierBora)*

It is up to you on the upgrade. Bigger is better for braking performance (my opinion). I chose the 12.3" Audi TT brake size because I plan to have 16" wheels on my car at some point. But, I have Porsche Boxster calipers (The entire kit is the ECS Tuning Stage 2 version 1) which is supposed to have more even clamping pressure on the brake pads.
I cooked my brakes quite bad multiple times with stock pads. The key item is the stock pads. I came across the Stage 2 by luck and took the plunge. If I was to do it again, I would grab the Audi TT conversion. I heard that the braking performance is quite good, too. Then I would have more money for other things. (~$400 more for the prices I paid)
Depends all on how much money you want to spend. My personal goal is to have as much 'whoa' as 'go'. I have a chipped 1.8T (~195hp @ crank) so it is quite mild on the upgrade. However, I plan to have more power via a mild turbo upgrade in the future.
Good luck.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (eggroller)*

See and I have a chipped 1.8T as well and my rotors are grooved quite well. If I had all kinds of money I would love to go to porsche big reds, but ive driven my friends 20th and the brakes just have so much more grab. But Im trying to figure if I just upgraded the rotors to slotted rotors and better pads...if I would have the same effect. I eventually plan to upgrade to stg 3 turbo so I will have a lot of power but I still want to remain cost effective. Im running 18" BBS LM's on my car and the second I put them on, I noticed a difference in the braking because it took more to stop. 
Now If I upgraded to TT set up , I would have to dump my winter set up because its only 15" steelies w/ blizzaks, since the min size on the tt is 16". 
Maybe I should just upgrade to slotted and better pads and see how it is....eventually I would have to buy new again once the pads wore out and i could re-evaluate my situation. Thanks for the help.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*ECS 2 piece OE Replica Rotors*

click on picture for link
  
_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our new tru-float rotor/hat design reduces unsprung/rotational mass by nearly 25%. This means shorter stopping distances and better suspension control. 
All ECS tru-float rotors feature a curved vane design rotor for superior cooling. This means the rotor is capable of absorbing for braking energy and dissipating quickly for fadeless performance. 
Rotors are available in Slotted/Cross-drilled and slotted only. All steel hardware is cadmium platted (including the rotor) and the light weight aluminum hat is finished with a hard black annodization.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: ECS 2 piece OE Replica Rotors (eggroller)*

sweet product from ECS... but $429 is a bit more than I'd like to pay for rotors.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*ECS Tuning Stage 4 Brake upgrade*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning* »_*$1795.00*

























The ECS Stage 4 Big Brake kit for the Volkswagen MKIV 1.8T and VR6 and Audi TT. Built around ECS’s latest “TruFloat” rotor technology for superior stopping performance, minimal mass gain and greater cooling. Taking advantage of the light weight nature of our 2 piece rotor designs we’ve expanded the rotor diameter to 14” (355x35mm). Increased mechanical advantage means more consistence, shorter stopping distances.
Rotors: 14" light weight 2 piece floating (355x35mm). Available in Slotted/Cross-Drilled or just Slotted.
Calipers: Porsche - 4 Piston Monobloc. Available in Red or Silver
Fitment: OEM 18" or larger (NO need for wheelspacers)


Edit: Fixed pictures.


_Modified by eggroller at 2:46 PM 1-21-2004_


----------



## dubnasty (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (symplex17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *symplex17* »_Now for the shameless plug...
I can help 2.0L and TDI owners get an econimincal start toward building the foundation for future brake upgrades with a 1.8t / VR6 OE front brake set-up that I am selling.

I know this post is a year old, but I'm desperate. Do you still have these?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (dubnasty)*

Here is another inexpensive brake upgrade to add to the list:
Tyrolsport brake caliper stiffening kit: (MkIII, MKIV, B5) $79+shipping

_Quote »_
TyrolSport’s revolutionary new Brake Caliper Stiffening bushings prevent the caliper flex inherent in the stock rubber-bushed design. This flex leads to uneven pad wear and rotor deposits under hard usage. An inexpensive upgrade to the stock that should be part of your next brake job. Track tested and mother approved!


http://tyrolsport.com/Products.htm


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Nice post, Very imformative







Cheers


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

More updates to the thread (thanks PHATVW (Dan))!
*Tyrolsport's Brake Caliper Stiffening Kit $79*
TyrolSport’s revolutionary new Brake Caliper Stiffening bushings prevent the caliper flex inherent in the stock rubber-bushed design. This flex leads to uneven pad wear and rotor deposits under hard usage. An inexpensive upgrade to the stock that should be part of your next brake job.
_Purchase from:_Tyrolsport
*STaSIS Track Sport Front 13.0" (332mm x 32mm) $2695+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Alcon Monoblock 4-piston calipers, 2 Brembo Floating Rotors, 332mm x 32mm, directionally vented, gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, SBS Pro-Touring high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (front only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ 17"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Achtuning | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport
*STaSIS Track Sport Front 14.0" (355mm x 32mm) $2995+*
_Comes with:_ 2 Alcon Monoblock 4-piston calipers, 2 Brembo Floating Rotors, 355mm x 32mm, directionally vented, gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, SBS Pro-Touring high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (front only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Achtuning | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport
*STaSIS Track Sport Rear (In development) $----*
_Comes with:_ 2 STaSIS Rotors vented & gas slotted, 2 STaSIS Rotor mounting hats, 2 STaSIS Caliper mounting brackets, Porterfield R4S high performance brake pads, Goodridge braided stainless steel brake lines (rear only), Motul 5.1 high performance brake fluid
_Requires:_ ?" wheels and Installation
_Purchase from:_ STaSIS Engineering | Achtuning | Matrix Engineering | Tyrolsport



_Modified by eggroller at 12:19 AM 7-12-2004_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (alx)*

I read through the list quickly and did not see the kit that I can get my hands on for the budget minded rear brake upgrade- Rear 280mm (11") rotors (Cross Drilled & Slotted) and Adapters and hardware to retain factory calipers and E-Brake. $349.95. IM ME. 
P.S. Great Post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

To add...and hopefully someone has a more complete list...
Wheels that fit over the various brake upgrades (smallest sizes):
*A4 312mm upgrade*
16" that do not require spacers
Steel Wheels
Montreal II (???)
16" that do require spacers
Rave
RXII (Wolfsburg)
Edit or complete the list.


----------



## AFjetta98 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

any body know the part # for the 1.8t hub carrier? thinkin about an upgrade!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (AFjetta98)*

Edit9: Added ECS Stage 5, Added RPI Big Red kit, Added RPI 12.19" Kit, Added RPI Big Red hardware kit, Link to discussion of Bigger is not always better.


----------



## Project-GLI (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Bump!
this page needs to be on top.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very good information...


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Sorry; this isn't clear. Many of these configurations use the 11.3" Mk4 calipers w/ 12/3" Mk4 rotor. How is this possible? Are the calipers the same, do they use the same carrier mounts, or is there something special about the Audi TT (since Audi TT parts seem to be a common thread in these upgrades)?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (cpurick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpurick* »_Many of these configurations use the 11.3" Mk4 calipers w/ 12.3" Mk4 rotor.
Yes, the 12.3" front brake upgrade for the 11.3" OEM brakes do use the same calipers. The key item is the caliper carrier. VAG place the caliper further away from the hub/spindle to accomodate the larger rotor. Hence why you will see the 12.3" caliper carriers forsale. It only requires the 12.3" rotors to make the 12.3" brakes.
Note: 2.0l and TDI vehicles reuse their calipers. However, they are required to upgrade their hub/spindles due to the way they mount the calipers directly to the hub/spindle (they don't utilize the caliper carriers).


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Are the 11.3" and 12.3" calipers the same p/n, or is it just a coincidental compatibility that permits 11.3" calipers to work on 12.3" rotors?
I still don't understand if these upgrades are shoe-horning them together, or if the only difference in the stock setups is the rotor size and carrier geometry.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (cpurick)*

No, the 11.3" and 12.3" calipers are not the same p/n. It is just a coincidental compatibility that permits 11.3" calipers to work on 12.3" rotors. The main difference is in the rotor size and caliper carrier geometry.


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Got it. So the mod doesn't get you quite as much pad surface as the factory 12.3" brake, but you get the additional braking power and heat absorption of the added diameter.
Is there anything special about the Audi TT -- seemed like a few of the links were using TT carriers. I was thinking maybe the TT combines the 11.3" calipers with the 12.3" rotor, making its carrier a suitable "adapter" for other A4 applications.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (cpurick)*

The caliper carriers and the rotors are the key pieces for the conversion from 11.3" to the 12.3" Audi TT/GTI 337 brakes if you have a 1.8T or VR6. The upgrade kits should include these pieces. I have yet to see an Audi TT with 11.3" brakes. I don't think that you ever see because the increased weight of a TT vs a VW MK4.
To help with the decision: Many of the road racing folks are using the Audi TT 12.3" conversion for serious road racing. They use the VW MK4 11.3" calipers, Audi TT caliper carriers and high quality pads. However, many of those same racers just recommend the 11.3" brakes with improved brake pads for the street unless you track the car so you use the extra heat capacity of the 12.3" rotors. 
Please take a look at the following threads: 
12.3" Brake Swap
Another proof why BIGGER brakes are NOT always best!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (cpurick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpurick* »_Got it. So the mod doesn't get you quite as much pad surface as the factory 12.3" brake, but you get the additional braking power and heat absorption of the added diameter.
Is there anything special about the Audi TT -- seemed like a few of the links were using TT carriers. I was thinking maybe the TT combines the 11.3" calipers with the 12.3" rotor, making its carrier a suitable "adapter" for other A4 applications.

All the retailers I've seen (including the forum sponsor ECSTuuning) sell the same brake pads for the Audi TT 180hp/225hp as they do for the VW 1.8T/VR6 models. I believe the pad area is identical. The part numbers for the calipers may be different, but I'm pretty sure they are interchangeable.


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (phatvw)*

So if VW used different calipers for the 12.3" rotor than it uses for the 11.3" rotor you might not be able to use the carrier.
But if Audi used the VW 11.3" caliper on the TT 12.3" rotor, then 11.3" VW owners could use the TT carrier to adapt the 12.3" rotor to their cars. And this would work even if the VW used different calipers in their 12.3" applications.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (cpurick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpurick* »_
But if Audi used the VW 11.3" caliper on the TT 12.3" rotor, then 11.3" VW owners could use the TT carrier to adapt the 12.3" rotor to their cars. And this would work even if the VW used different calipers in their 12.3" applications.

I have done the 12.3" swap on my VW with no fitment issues.
The VW 11.3" caliper works with the Audi 12.3" carrier.
The Audi 12.3" caliper also works with the Audi 12.3" carrier.
I expect the Audi 12.3" caliper works with the VW 11.3" carrier, but I have not verified this.
Part numbers can differ between models and model years yet the parts may be completely interchangeable. Sometimes a new part number means they changed the manufacturing process, or changed vendors. The part number change may just be for tracking. But its still the same part!


----------



## Mr.FancyPants (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (phatvw)*

great informative thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

The OEM R32 big brake kit can be bought from Parts4VWs.com for around $900


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_The OEM R32 big brake kit can be bought from Parts4VWs.com for around $900

That's just the front though, right?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_That's just the front though, right?
Yes. The R32 big brake kit from Parts4VWs and Autotech are the front brakes only. However, Parts4VWs include ATE Blue fluid and brake lines. (i.e. better buy and more items included)
FYI: The rear brakes on the R32 are dimensionally the same as the 337/20th/GLI rears (10.1 vented rear with single piston).


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (eggroller)*

please verify the wilwood 12.19 kit.. I have some sources claiming that you can still fit 15" wheels on this setup.
Thanks!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Unfortunately, the information for this list comes from the vendors themselves. I have tried to find as much information as possbile. Therefore, the best way to verify a specific fitment is to ask someone who has the brakes or to ask the manufacturer.


----------



## REMS18T (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (genxguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genxguy* »_
12.3" (312mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades w/OEM Calipers
12.3" (312mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades $350+
Comes with: Caliper Carriers, vented Rotors, Pads
Requires: *16"+ wheels* and Installation

 Does the factory 16'' spare work with the 12.3's, just curious if i should use my rotors that i won...I run a staggered wheel set up so if it doesn't work with the spare i would have no way of changing a flat on the front. I have the 11's on the front right now and need new rotors, so was going to go ahead and buy the carriers to do the upgrade.


_Modified by REMS18T at 10:32 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (REMS18T)*

Just a small correction to the original post that started this thread. The 2.0/TDI front rotors are 280mm x *22*mm.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

Don't want this info to get lost:
*MkIV brake combos for production vehicles (including most European models):*
R32/TT-3.2/NB-RSi: 13.1" front, 10.1" rear
TT/S3-225HP/20AE/337/25AE/GLI/NB-VR5: 12.3" front, 10.1" rear
TT-180HP AWD: 12.3" front, 9.4" rear
TT-180HP FWD: 12.3" front, 9.1" rear
VR6/1.8T 11.3" front, 9.1" rear
1.6/2.0/TDI: 11.0" front, 9.1" rear
1.4: 10.1" front, 9.1" rear
9.1"/9.4" are solid, all others are vented. 13.1" rotors have curved vanes.
All associated calipers are single-piston design except 13.1" which are dual-piston.



_Modified by phatvw at 8:09 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
*On GTI 337 & 20th Anniversary Editions they are: *
The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston Red calipers and carriers.
The Rear brakes are 256mm x *20mm* (10.1" x .79") Vented Rotors
*On R32s they are: *
The Front brakes are 334mm x 25mm (13.15" x .98") Vented 2-piece Rotors w/2 piston Blue calipers
The Rear brakes are 256mm x *20mm* (10.1" x .79") Vented Rotors


Are you sure the rear vented rotors are 20mm thick????
I'm reading 22mm thick with a wear limit @ 20mm.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Don't want this info to get lost:
*MkIV brake combos for production vehicles (including most European models):*
R32/TT32/NB-RSi: 13.1" front, 10.1" rear
*TT-AWD/20AE/337/25AE/GLI/NB-VR5: 12.3" front, 10.1" rear*
TT-FWD: 12.3" front, 9.1" rear
VR6/1.8T 11.3" front, 9.1" rear
1.6/2.0/TDI: 11.0" front, 9.1" rear
1.4: 10.1" front, 9.1" rear
9.1" are solid, all others are vented. 13.1" rotors have curved vanes.

I believe the TT-AWD - 180HP = 9.1" solid rear
and TT-AWD-225HP = 10.1" vented


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I believe the TT-AWD - 180HP = 9.1" solid rear
and TT-AWD-225HP = 10.1" vented

That is correct.


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

Good thread! The GTI I have is my first, and is a dedicated track car. My daily drivers is my 993TT and the brakes are on this car are outstanding. 
I can validate the ECS St3 Kit is exactly what I have on mine. Does anyone know if they do the rear setup as well? If not I might have to do the AP F/R kit.


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (Turbozo)*

This thread helped greatly. Much deserved bump.


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (mikerosoft)*

free bump, GREAT info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Are you sure the rear vented rotors are 20mm thick????
I'm reading 22mm thick with a wear limit @ 20mm.

That is absolutely right. The rear vented rotors are 256mmx22mm according to the ETKA


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (phatvw)*

Just FYI, just putting on the front R32 brakes on your Mk4 changes your stock brake bias forward drastically.


----------



## MeAndMyVW (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (eggroller)*

wow great post thanks
~Z~


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (MeAndMyVW)*

subscribed - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Demon_S8 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*

hey, wondering if you could help me out, i bought the tt brakes/ ro rotors front and rear to put on my 05 gti. front work but rears rotors dont sit correctly. do i just need the 20th, gli rear calliper ? meaning the rear caliper/ carrier on the tt is different?


----------



## Greg8522 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (Demon_S8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Demon_S8* »_hey, wondering if you could help me out, i bought the tt brakes/ ro rotors front and rear to put on my 05 gti. front work but rears rotors dont sit correctly. do i just need the 20th, gli rear calliper ? meaning the rear caliper/ carrier on the tt is different? 

are the rear rotors the 10.1" vented rotors? if so, then yes you need to upgrade your rear calipers to accomdate the larger rotor. i believe the 20th/gli rear calipers are the same as the tt225 calipers. check the first post within this thread for more information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Demon_S8 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (Greg8522)*

yeah, i got bothe the calliper and carrier form the vented tt. it seems like the tt's carrier is about 1/4 inch inward compared to the 20th,337 etc. i guess that why ecs sells there tt upgrade with a spacer. i was un aware of thisprior to purchasing the tt brakes all around. does any one here have the measuremnets of this spacer and is willing to share it????


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (Demon_S8)*

My ECS spacers are 5.5mm thick, which works, but they really should be 6mm to be centered about the rotor properly:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...42859
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3300252


_Modified by phatvw at 1:02 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## Demon_S8 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (phatvw)*

your the best. i notice that your rotor is a hair away from touching the carrier just like mine. what i did was got a file and took of a bit. just enough that 3-4 hairs could fit lol. thanks for the info again 6mm it is


----------



## iulian2476 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (Demon_S8)*

What OEM brand are the front and the rear brake rotors by Golf 4 TDI 1,9 l, 74 kw (101 HP) 2003?
Are they ATE (front) and Lucas (rear)?
Please just certain answer from whose who know it!


_Modified by iulian2476 at 5:20 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
All the retailers I've seen (including the forum sponsor ECSTuuning) sell the same brake pads for the Audi TT 180hp/225hp as they do for the VW 1.8T/VR6 models. I believe the pad area is identical. The part numbers for the calipers may be different, but I'm pretty sure they are interchangeable.



_Quote, originally posted by *ECStuning* »_
288mm or 312mm rotors only


ECStuning is showing that the 288mm and 312mm pads work together. Can anyone verify the 20th 10.1mm and mk4 rear pads are the same?
Also I've been trying to look everywhere to see if the brake hoses are the same in the 20th as the rest of the mk4 platform.
Last, does anyone know if the 20th's have brake pad wear sensors?


----------



## peteA4 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: The brakes of the MK4 platform - OEM and Upgrades (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_
12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrades
*OEM 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrades w/OEM 11.3" Calipers $350+*
_Comes with:_ Caliper Carriers, vented Rotors, Pads (uses 11.3" calipers)
_Requires:_ *16"+ wheels and Installation*


Will 16" alloy New Beetle wheels fit the 337/20th/GLI setup?
Or do i need to be looking at steelies?
Wheels are for winter snow tires.


----------



## k burna (May 16, 2009)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (alx)*

BIG HELP LIKE CHURCH ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (k burna)*

Just picked up the brembo gt set up foe mk4 golf with the 12.7 inch rotor. Does anyone know if spacers are needed, for stock wheels and/or aftermarket.
I run spacers with the stock anyway but that's the winter set up.
I currently have 19x8 rs6 reps from Raderwerks. Need to know if spacers will be needed, brakes going on Thursday and leaving for H2Oi friday early. I don't want to run in to problems with caliper clearance Thursday night and not have spacers handy if needed.
Any input would be great, thank in advance


----------



## newbiemk4 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: A List of most Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform (dude_bro)*

i have an mk4 jetta, i need brakes front and rear, im gonna go with tt fronts and was thinkin of the "oem" upgrade from ecs for the rears, or should i just not upgrade the rears?


----------



## humanzamboni4224 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey does anyone have any suggestions for a rear brake pad. My situation is I auto x and track my car... I have a RPI Front BBK and my rears are stock calipers with cross drilled and slotted rotors. I just bought new rear rotors again but I want the best pad I can get my hands on. So suggestions would be great. whats the best, Hawk, EBC, StopTech... What company and which kind... Thanks again for your time


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

The WilWood rotors are smaller than the brembos however they do offer a 2pc vs the 1pc of brembo. Also they are much cheaper in costs but only come in black. For a couple hundred dollars less they seem really nice but quality is a concern for me. If they are great, then I can save a few hundred bucks by getting them and only having to stay with 17s on my car which is what I'd like to do.


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

After some research not only are the WilWoods less inexpensive but do help save on weight. I can also focus on using the 17" rims I wanted original and save TONS of money compared to buying larger rims and heavier rotors. Wilwood BBKs it is for me. Thanks for sticky on this thread!


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

Could the original post be updated with info for the Wolfsburg edition? Yes, it's a 1.8T engine, but it seems like other things on the car are not standard with the GLS... not sure about the brake system.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Wolfies have the stock 1.8T size rotors with non vented rears. 

Just upgraded my brake system. I built on a budget and went with used 20th calipers all the way around, and the killer deal at MJM for meyle rotors and mintex pads here... 

Great deal for the price and incredible difference to my shot stock 1.8T brake system. It literally feels like I could stop on a dime. for $160 shipped, if they last 30k miles ill be happy :thumbup:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm working on piecing this front end kit together, I still have the stock caliper on the back with the ECS big kit that is just a larger rotor and bracket adapter. I want to use a GLI caliper in the back with a vented rotor but who makes one in the 12in range? Ideally I would like to run a single piston like the Lancer or STI's do but I have t seen a kit like that.


----------



## Karmanniac (Mar 22, 2002)

Great list, thanks! And just in case anyone was wondering, this is what happens when you put track-use only pads on your daily driver that's only occasionally driven hard: 










"What am I looking at?" EBC Red Stuff pads on my GTi, installed by PO. Note the uneven wear - most likely due to the fact that they rarely get as much heat as they're supposed to. 

Soon to be replaced with Hawk HPS.


----------



## mzk78g (Jun 17, 2005)

*What Size Spacer Needed for Neuspeed 12.3" Big Brake conversion*

Anyone know how big a spacer is needed to clear stock 17" wheenl using Neuspeed 12.3" big brake kit.

Used H&R 5MM spacers on advice of Neuspeed and there is not enough clearance. I think 15mm spacer would work - but interested in any advice.

thanks



Neuspeed Economy 12.3" (312mm x 25mm) Front Brake Upgrade $600+
Comes with: vented Rotors, Caliper Adapters, SS Braided lines and Pagid Pads
Requires: 4 piston Porsche Boxster Calipers, 17" wheels and Installation
Purchase from: Neuspeed


----------



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, this is a great list. Definitely helped me figure out what I needed for my GLI.

I ended up going with MJM AutoHaus. We'll see how fast they ship, etc...

2 - Brembo solid/vented 312/25 rotors
2 - Brembo solid/vented 256/22 rotors
1/pair - Hawk HB272F.763 HBS pads
1/pair - Hawk HB364F.642 HBS pads
2 litres brake fluid

Total ~$400.


----------



## DFreshh (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok hoping someone out there is still watching over this page. Lots of great info BUT I'm still confused. Upgrading from stock VR6 rear rotors to vented 337 rotors, wouldn't you need a different caliper to accommodate the extra rotor thickness?? Couldn't seem to find this info.


----------



## DFreshh (Mar 16, 2012)

Help!?! Please see previous post!


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

DFreshh said:


> Ok hoping someone out there is still watching over this page. Lots of great info BUT I'm still confused. Upgrading from stock VR6 rear rotors to vented 337 rotors, wouldn't you need a different caliper to accommodate the extra rotor thickness?? Couldn't seem to find this info.


 you need new rear rotors, pads, carriers and calipers. if you want to upgrade to the 337/20th brakes 
also you have to modify your dust shields to make room for new rotor. you can either hammer them flat or cut them to fit. if you want you can replace them as well but its a lot of work as you have to take the axle stub off.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

My 04 Gli is going to need brakes soon. Can I just upgrade to the R32 front rotors, lines and front calipers/carriers? Do they simply bolt on?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Bueller?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

this is a great thread but surprised no input on brake fluids


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

BIG DUB said:


> My 04 Gli is going to need brakes soon. Can I just upgrade to the R32 front rotors, lines and front calipers/carriers? Do they simply bolt on?


Will R32 rotors bolt up to a 04.5 Gli? Yes I will be running 17Z calipers


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

they will bolt right on.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> they will bolt right on.


Thanks BBW:thumbup:


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

trying to figure out what I should upgrade the rears to once I need to replace them...I did the ECS stage 2 V 2 kit a couple weeks ago and its fugging awesome, i will post up some pics when i get em cleaned up...

one thing that did suck, I didnt realize the kit I bought used the old caliper brackets, well ECS upgraded them since then, we installed them, not knowing of any issues with the brackets, and sure enough one cracked and broke...ended up needing to BEG ECS to sell me the brackets which they eventually did for 130 a piece...i probably put about a grand into the whole kit but it is great...

part of me thinks maybe ecs should have at least given me a deal, really part of me thinks their shouldve been an official recall since clearly the original cast aluminum brackets were defective...but i needed the brackets right then and i had to buy em...


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

dont forget the PowerStop one-click brake kits. comes with cross drilled and slotted rotors and ceramic pads. i put the full set up on my 24v GTI and it made a HUGE difference over stock and at around 300 bucks its a killer deal!


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

Bx V-dubber said:


> this is a great thread but surprised no input on brake fluids


Motul DOT5.1 brake fluid. hands down best performance brake fluid period. provides excellent fade resistance in conjunction with great durability, service intervals are the same as a standard DOT 3 or 4 fluid. DO NOT use DOT5, its silicone based not petroleum based like DOT 3, 4, and 5.1


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

*TT / 20th OEM Upgrade on MKIV*

OK so upgrading the front brakes on an MKIV 1.8T is easy: just buy the TT carriers and TT 12.3" rotors. Pads seem to be the same. Calipers seem to be the same, so no benefit in putting on the TT calipers?

On the rear, I've seen conflicting info. Will the TT calipers, carriers, and rotors (10.1" vented) bolt right on? Or do you need a 5.5-6mm spacer? Will the 337/20th rear setup bolt right on instead?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

inxces said:


> OK so upgrading the front brakes on an MKIV 1.8T is easy: just buy the TT carriers and TT 12.3" rotors. Pads seem to be the same. Calipers seem to be the same, so no benefit in putting on the TT calipers?
> 
> On the rear, I've seen conflicting info. Will the TT calipers, carriers, and rotors (10.1" vented) bolt right on? Or do you need a 5.5-6mm spacer? Will the 337/20th rear setup bolt right on instead?


If you want to upgrade the calipers you can go with ATE57 in stead of the stock ATE54. They were stock on Audi 100 in the early 90th type C4 with 25 mm discs. Hoses has to be from Phaeton.


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

*Audi OEM Upgrade to MKIV?*



Vegard said:


> If you want to upgrade the calipers you can go with ATE57 in stead of the stock ATE54. They were stock on Audi 100 in the early 90th type C4 with 25 mm discs. Hoses has to be from Phaeton.


How do the Audi 100 C4 calipers compare to the 1.8T calipers? Are we talking front or rear? Do they bolt right on? What pads and rotors do you use? You need the Phaeton hoses because they are the correct length?


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

I was looking to do the simple TT/20th/337 front and rear upgrade. That consists of larger diameter front rotors (same pads and calipers with different carriers) and larger diameter vented rear rotors (which as I understand requires different calipers and carriers but the same pads.). With used carriers and calipers this would be rather inexpensive, especially as I need new pads and rotors anyway.

I *have* to believe 20th/337 parts will bolt right on to another 1.8T MKIV. And I'm kind of surprised the TT parts don't bolt right on as well, but someone said the rear required spacers of some sort.

But I'm open to other OEM options -- thanks!


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

inxces said:


> How do the Audi 100 C4 calipers compare to the 1.8T calipers? Are we talking front or rear? Do they bolt right on? What pads and rotors do you use? You need the Phaeton hoses because they are the correct length?


They are simular, only difference is the bigger piston. Front. Bolt on. Same pads and rotors, fits 288 and 312 mm. Phaeton hoses due to different treads.

ATE 57

ATE part#: Left 11.3571-8505.2
ATE part#: Right 11.3571-8506.2

ATE57 on Golf4 use brake hose from Phaeton M10x1x425mm (2x 3D0 611 701 C)


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

So this guy put a lot more into changing over to the ATE 57 calipers:
http://translate.google.com/transla...hOE&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=np

I'm not sure it was all necessary though. Interesting that he found the calipers on the Passat. I wonder if they were on US Passats.

Are you talking about the Audi 100 or Audi 100 Quattro? They seem to have different calipers in 1991 (the same in 1994, but you said early).


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like non-Quattro


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

inxces said:


> Looks like non-Quattro


Both Quattro and non Quattro. They are in the cars with V6 engines, other cars have ATE57 with thinner discs.


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

So the Audi ATE 57 calipers are NLA, though they can be found. But I'm wondering if the newer 57mm calipers would fit: 8E0615124A / 11.3571-8521.2.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

inxces said:


> So the Audi ATE 57 calipers are NLA, though they can be found. But I'm wondering if the newer 57mm calipers would fit: 8E0615124A / 11.3571-8521.2.


They are available.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...8505.2&_nkw=11.3571-8505.2&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw....X11.3571-8506.2&_nkw=11.3571-8506.2&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...C0.X3D0+611+701+C&_nkw=3D0+611+701+C&_sacat=0

Here's a cheap one: http://www.autoteiledirekt.de/febi-bilstein-1885027.html


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

i have MK4 GLI brakes on my car and i am going to switch to WHITE WHEELS so..... which brake pads have the LEAST AMOUNT OF DUST. i know i am going to have to clean them a lot but i'd prefer the pads to be a lot nicer than the OEM or what ever is on there now. the silver OEM wheels on there now are black in like a week


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I have been going up, down, and all over looking for a propper R32 front Caliper rebuilt kit. I've come up with Stiffing kits, 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/TyrolSport-Brake-Caliper-stiffening-kit.html 
but I need to have fronts redone. The pedal will "give in" slightly, and can feel seal slipping on calipers. This is only at slow speeds. It still has brakes at high speeds, and if brakes are applied hard their solid. 
I have found these at ECS. Looks like I will need to order 2 (1 for each side). 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Braking/View_All/ES260727/ 
I've looked hard for a DIY section for rebulding calipers without much info.I don't want to start a new thread, or seem uniformed, cheap, or do a half A** Job. 
All thoughts and input are welcome and appreciated. 

"Knowledge is power! the only stupid question is one unasked!"~Unkown Author


----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

sardo_67 said:


> i have MK4 GLI brakes on my car and i am going to switch to WHITE WHEELS so..... which brake pads have the LEAST AMOUNT OF DUST. i know i am going to have to clean them a lot but i'd prefer the pads to be a lot nicer than the OEM or what ever is on there now. the silver OEM wheels on there now are black in like a week


 I would go with Hawk Ceramics They don't have quite the bite as OEM but minimal dust 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Hawk/Hawk-Ceramic-Brake-Pads/760459/10002/-1


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

*Phaeton Lines*

Hey Vegard, so I got a pair of the ATE 57mm calipers. Do the Phaeton brake lines have different threads on each end? Otherwise I don't see how they help.

The calipers I got have a metal line coming off the caliper which goes to a rubber line which goes to the car (I got the rubber lines with the calipers). The threads on the end that go to the car are the same as the ones that are in the caliper, and they are not the same as my original caliper. I wasn't able to get the rubber line disconnected from the metal line on the caliper, so I couldn't check those threads but I assume they would be the same.

If you've got any more detail on this issue it would be appreciated!


----------



## inxces (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the issue is the length not the threads. The hoses that came on the 57 calipers are too short for the MKIV Golf. That leaves me wondering why those lines wouldn't screw into the Audi TT calipers I have however.




inxces said:


> Hey Vegard, so I got a pair of the ATE 57mm calipers. Do the Phaeton brake lines have different threads on each end? Otherwise I don't see how they help.
> 
> The calipers I got have a metal line coming off the caliper which goes to a rubber line which goes to the car (I got the rubber lines with the calipers). The threads on the end that go to the car are the same as the ones that are in the caliper, and they are not the same as my original caliper. I wasn't able to get the rubber line disconnected from the metal line on the caliper, so I couldn't check those threads but I assume they would be the same.
> 
> If you've got any more detail on this issue it would be appreciated!


----------



## Karmanniac (Mar 22, 2002)

From the OP:



> Note: 20AE/337/GLI calipers are the same as 11.3" calipers, *but are painted red.*
> 
> VR6 | 1.8T
> 
> ...


...so the red paint on my 1.8T's front calipers (11.3" rotors) is flaking off, revealing blue paint underneath. How do I figure out which calipers I actually have, so I can buy the right pads?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm trying to resolve a couple of discrepancies and determine original rotor sizes on 2002-2004 New Beetle Turbo S (the only Beetle with AWP 180hp 1.8T engine and 02M 6-speed) and 2001-2003 New Beetle RSI (with VR6 and 02Q 6-speed). ETKA doesn't list the Turbo S for USA (unless I'm missing something), but shows 312mm front in several other countries (always associated with 02M AFAIK). ETKA shows the RSI with 312mm front and 256mm rear under the German Home Market listing, but your info quotes the RSI with 334mm front. Which is correct for the RSI, and what of the Turbo S (which otherwise seems to have identical drivetrain to '02 GTI 337 and '03 GTI 20th)? Also, where did you find your info for the New Beetle VR5, and does that include US/Canada? 



eggroller said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong. I will edit this as we go. They are classified by size sorted in an ascending order. All brakes pertain to the MK4 Platform (Golf 4/Jetta (Bora) 4/New Beetle) includes GLi/GTI 337/20th Anniversary Edition/25th Anniversary Edition/R32)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Karmanniac said:


> ...so the red paint on my 1.8T's front calipers (11.3" rotors) is flaking off, revealing blue paint underneath. How do I figure out which calipers I actually have, so I can buy the right pads?


Do you see any part numbers? Stock blue calipers might mean 13.1" R32. I've read that the 11.3 and 12.3 calipers are interchangeable (in pairs) when using 12.3 mounting brackets and rotors, but not identical. That does *NOT* mean that they're interchangeable when using 11.3 brackets and rotors, especially if true 12.3 (or 13.1) pads are larger towards the axle. Do not assume it's ok to use larger pads on smaler (e.g., 11.3) rotors even if you do have larger calipers.


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

Redstuffs are not "track only". At least they are listed as aggressive street/limited track


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

If you haven't metioned, Adams rotors are awesome! http://www.adamsrotors.com/


----------



## adoniram7 (Feb 9, 2003)

Question: Are all of the master cylinder/vacuum booster combinations identical between the different models?
Meaning, does my TDI share the same combo with a GLI?

My brake pedal was a bit soft from the factory (yes, I bought her new). Over the years, the only thing
that hasn't been touched are these two, and the same softness has remained despite brake pad/fluid
changes, and so on.

TIA,

AD7


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Bringing this back up. 

Reading through lots if threads trying to see if there's an existing bracket to put Touareg *rear* 4-pot Brembo's on the *front* of an MK4?

Seems like all the adapters for 4-pot Brembo's are the right angle, I'm searching for some where both the adapter and caliper bolts are on the same plane as each other. 

Thanks


----------



## CeePnItGuLLy (Apr 30, 2006)

So these Audi TT Brakes are a "direct interchangeable fit" on my MK4 VR6 or do I need some type of adapter or brackets?

I'm asking because mine are shot and i called a junkyard who has them but i'm not sure if i need additional hardware to do the installation.. .

help would be appreciated.

-GuLLy


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

CeePnItGuLLy said:


> So these Audi TT Brakes are a "direct interchangeable fit" on my MK4 VR6 or do I need some type of adapter or brackets?


Golf/GTI/Jetta 1.8Ts and VR6s come with the correct suspension knuckle that all you will need to mount TT rotors will be a new caliper carrier bracket that puts the caliper 0.5" farther out to clear the new rotor, as the caliper is the same for the 11.3" and 12.3" rotors. So you'll need to pick up a kit that includes those caliper carrier brackets (all the TT brake kits come with them) or pick up the carriers separately. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Braking/Caliper/ES5550/

If you had a 2.0 or TDI car, those come with different suspension knuckles with different mounting points with different calipers for the 11.0" brake setup. Since you have 1.8T/VR6 knuckle, it's much less involved.


----------



## MartinsPro (Jul 6, 2015)

What size brake disc would have 99 golf mk4 GTI TDI exclusive with 81kw engine? 280mm or 288mm. Or those 8mm will not change anything?


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

TDIs will be the 280 mm rotor.


----------



## MartinsPro (Jul 6, 2015)

So basically GTI badge on my car will mean only sport suspension, bigger front stabilizer and 16th BBS alloy wheels. So less improvements from factory to be called as a GTI..


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

Hmmmm I actually do not know about the european market GTI TDI. In the US it's simple, the 2.0s and TDIs have one variant of the wheel bearing housing assembly and caliper that go with the 280 mm rotor while the 1.8Ts and VR6s have the other variant with the 288 mm rotors that are upgradeable to 312 or 345 mm.

Fortunately, the visual differences are obvious if you look at your front wheel bearing housing assemblies and calipers; for the 280 mm rotors, there are prongs on the wheel bearing housing assembly that are part of what holds the brake pads in. For the 288 mm rotors, there are no prongs and the caliper is a unit that is attached to the wheel bearing housing assembly:


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*239mm as minor upgrade*

so with some really really extensive digging i've turned up that some Audi TT's were equipped with 239mm solid rotors. I confirmed the availability of parts by checking on the rock auto site. I know it isn't much of a change but it's something that can be done when overhauling the rears since the price is about the same. 

I'm trying out other combinations to see what else fits/ can be made to work with minimal extra parts or work.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I know this thread has been dead for a while, but I just found a great deal on a front and rear set of 18z brake calipers from the Porsche Cayenne featuring the 6 and 4 piston calipers. I want to snap on the purchase, but I'm having trouble finding the mounting hardware to make it all work running the 350mm front rotors and 330mm rear rotors that I can source from R1. 

If anyone has any input and/or experience setting up these brakes on a 5x100 car that runs a similar brake setup please let me know how to continue the process forward.


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> I know this thread has been dead for a while, but I just found a great deal on a front and rear set of 18z brake calipers from the Porsche Cayenne featuring the 6 and 4 piston calipers. I want to snap on the purchase, but I'm having trouble finding the mounting hardware to make it all work running the 350mm front rotors and 330mm rear rotors that I can source from R1.
> 
> If anyone has any input and/or experience setting up these brakes on a 5x100 car that runs a similar brake setup please let me know how to continue the process forward.


Epytec out of Germany and creation motorsports in the UK should have the brackets for the front, but you're on your own for the rears, needs to be custom and you'll need to figure out a parking brake solution. 
VAGBremtechnic out of the UK may be able to help you out with something custom as well. Also know as DaveB on the UKMKIV forums. A quick Google should set you straight.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

The only front bracket I have found has been for the 17Z calipers, but I'll check out the company you mentioned. In the event they don't make something I have a shop that will essentially be copying the ECS Tuning bracket used with their big brake kit for the front. For the rear aftermarket emergency brake setups aren't too pricey, the main thing is getting a bracket for the rear calipers.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I just checked both websites and neither one carry an adapter for the 350mm rotor used in the 18Z caliper.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

*288mm to 312mm upgrade*

hey fellas 
any advise will appreciate
which one should i go for ??? 

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Braking/Performance/ES411/ 

or 

http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/eurospec-sport-312mm-sport-brake-kit-for-mk4-1.8t-vr6.html


does any one have experience with ECS tuning rotors and Eurospec rotors ??

Regards


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

VRGLI11 said:


> hey fellas
> any advise will appreciate
> which one should i go for ???
> 
> ...


I've had ECS Geomet rotors on the front of my 20th for a while now and I've had no problems. They survived a few runs on Helenring and Tail of the Dragon with no issues.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lock_t (Apr 20, 2016)

[/INDENT]13.15" (334mm x 32mm) OEM Front Brake Upgrades*VW R32/Audi TT3.2 Brake upgrade $925+*
_Comes with:_ 2 piece directional vaned Rotors,2 piston Calipers, pads and brake lines
_Requires:_ 18"+ wheels and Installation (some 17" wheels will clear)
_Purchase from:_ Autotech | Parts 4 VWs | Local Dealership Parts Counter

anybody know which 17" rims will fit? I know ariettas will just wondering if audi S-Line A6 9 spoke rims will fit on R32 brakes before i buy..pretty sure they will but rather safe than sorry​


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Smallest?*

What model/market MkIV did the 10.1" front brakes come on? I need to downgrade my front brakes to fit ideally 13" or alternately 14" wheels for ice racing.



eggroller said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong. I will edit this as we go. They are classified by size sorted in an ascending order. All brakes pertain to the MK4 Platform (Golf 4/Jetta (Bora) 4/New Beetle) includes GLi/GTI 337/20th Anniversary Edition/25th Anniversary Edition/R32)
> ...
> 
> *1.4l*
> ...


Nevermind, I found it in ETKA. Looks like German market Mk4 Golf 1.4L had the 10.1" fronts. They used the same style as US market Mk4 Golf 2.0L 11" with integral sliders, but the only difference was a different part number bearing carrier. Rather than special-order those 1.4L bearing carriers and the corresponding 5-lug 10.1" rotors from overseas, I played around with part numbers some more and I think I can get 10.1" on my Mk4 1.8T in place of the 11.3" by using Mk3 2.0L 10.1 caliper brackets and simply turning down the 11.3 rotors. If not, using Mk3 2.0L 10.1 caliper brackets, calipers, and rotors (redrilled for 5-lug) ought to do the trick. 14" and 13" wheels with same 5x100 bolt pattern and 57.1 centerbore also seem to be available from US GM and Chrysler products, although I might have to ream out the bolt holes from 12mm to 14mm.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

so i'm doing a little crazy parts swapping to see what is compatible and gives different brake bias. As i outlined above you can pick up a 239mm solid rotor vs 232 w/ correct caliper carrier, it looks like the B5 57mm front caliper can be swapped over though youll be moving significant volume, the C5 a6 all road has a rear 43mm rear caliper that bolts up to the mk4 /audi 4motion/quattro caliper bracket, & it loks like there is a T4 with a usable 25.4mm master cylinder. I hope to be playing with and testing these discoveries later this year. I'm still trying to identify a 41mm caliper that is compatible vented rotors. I'll check back in with answesrs when i have some.


----------



## undertacher (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello.I want an oem 256mm upgrade from 232mm.Can someone please tell me if oem 256mm brakes fits with 15" alloy(aluminium) wheels?


----------



## undertacher (Feb 27, 2015)

I will answer myself.256 rear brakes will not fit 15" wheels


----------



## J41R0 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if it's ok or there is any problem on switching a ABS module ref 1J0 614 117 A to C or B?

And if i change a master pump that has no pressure sensors to one with 2 pressure sensors, what do i need to change more?
ABS module?
I have Leon Cupra R 323mm brake system and would complete the full instalation as i find that my braking system can't give enough power to the brakes. 
I have a TDI110 that originaly had 280mm discs.


----------



## desertpatriot (Mar 22, 2018)

*Brake Upgrade from GL 2.0 to GTi*

have: `03 golf gl 2.0, 16" wheels
want: bigger brakes, better stopping power
solution: upgrade to gti brake system
source: wrecking yards
questions:
-what's involved with the upgrade?
-what parts are needed from the gti?
-are there other cars with the same brake system as the gti?


----------



## dey_one (Jan 22, 2012)

eggroller said:


> Note: 20AE/337/GLI calipers are the same as 11.3" calipers, but are painted red.
> 
> The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98") Vented Rotors w/1 piston calipers
> 
> The Rear brakes are 256mm x 22mm (10.1" x .87") Vented Rotors



Does this mean the 2005 GLI front calipers are 11.3'' or 12.3''? I've bought caliper replacements from both Autozone and O'Reilly's using my cars's profile and the bolt locations on both don't line up.


----------



## Low_Mk4 (Jul 12, 2018)

So if im reading this correctly, all i need to go from 288 to 312 is have a 337/20th/Gli caliper carrier and i can reuse my caliper(vr6)? Also for the rear upgrade from 232 to 280 blackforest industries sells a kit from eurospec here: https://store.blackforestindustries.com/eumk4reroupk.html. But $300 for what looks like a spacer? Seems like somebody could machine this for really cheap. Any clarification on this would me much appreciated.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dey_one said:


> Does this mean the 2005 GLI front calipers are 11.3'' or 12.3''? I've bought caliper replacements from both Autozone and O'Reilly's using my cars's profile and the bolt locations on both don't line up.


GLI VR6 didn't get a brake upgrade. It was still 288mm front brakes
GLI 1.8T got the brake upgrade.





Low_Mk4 said:


> So if im reading this correctly, all i need to go from 288 to 312 is have a 337/20th/Gli caliper carrier and i can reuse my caliper(vr6)? Also for the rear upgrade from 232 to 280 blackforest industries sells a kit from eurospec here: https://store.blackforestindustries.com/eumk4reroupk.html. But $300 for what looks like a spacer? Seems like somebody could machine this for really cheap. Any clarification on this would me much appreciated.


312mm and 288mm brakes used the same caliper.

If you can design the carrier and have it made cheaper, then have at it. I doubt a production run of 2 will be affordable at all.


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

That $300 covers spacers and ROTORS. Rotors aren't super cheap.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrlee (Feb 9, 2004)

*MkIV R32 rear brakes: wear sensors?*

I’m replacing the rear brake pads and rotors on my Mk IV R32 for the first time. I’ve ordered the rotors and pads, but I wasn’t sure whether I needed wear sensors; the pads didn’t come with them. Do I need to order wear sensors, separately?


----------



## BORA BOY (Aug 20, 2004)

So got my box of Audi TT 225 parts out to do the rear upgrade and only one caliper carrier in there and no pads :banghead: last shop must have kept them.

Part numbers on the one I have are 6533/1 CN 6 and A048 how do I tell if it is LHS or RHS so I can order one?

Also does everyone run the 6mm spacer bar or just washers (Found some 6mm spacers on eBay) and what size bolts do I need to fit them?


----------

